# Things to do in and around Somerset with small children?



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 11, 2005)

<first post in forum, looks around nervously at all the funny accents>  

The Family Bradley are off to Chewton Mendip for 2 weeks holiday next weekend, so it seems like a good time to ask the good folk of the Bristolboard for advice on where we might go, particularly with three small children (all under 4) - so things like non-interactive museums or amusement parks are probably not going to be very suitable.

I've had a read through the sticky "Things to do in Bristol" thread, but I was wondering if anyone can recommend other stuff in the general area - we're probably going to go to Cheddar Gorge, Wookey hole, Glastonbury , maybe Bath/Bristol/Weston-super-Mare - any other ideas?

(Idaho - are you going to be around sometime over those two weeks?)


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> <first post in forum, looks around nervously at all the funny accents>
> 
> The Family Bradley are off to Chewton Mendip for 2 weeks holiday next weekend, so it seems like a good time to ask the good folk of the Bristolboard for advice on where we might go, particularly with three small children (all under 4) - so things like non-interactive museums or amusement parks are probably not going to be very suitable.
> 
> ...



Royal Victoria park in Bath is huge and has a brilliant playground, aviary, crazy golf etc. There's a shop in Walcot street where you can make/decorate your own china  which my friends kids adore and the bell pub in the same street is a very good child friendly pub.  The city zoo in st werburghs, bristol is cool and longleat safaria park is allegedly fab but pricey...


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

Bristol Zoo


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 11, 2005)

Noah's Ark

@ Bristol


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Noah's Ark


Isn't that the christian zoo which preaches creationalism?


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 11, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Isn't that the christian zoo which preaches creationalism?



I dunno, I've never been there. There's nothing to stop him just taking the kids there to look at the animals though, is there?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I dunno, I've never been there. There's nothing to stop him just taking the kids there to look at the animals though, is there?


Of course not, just mentioning it as some people might have a problem with a place like that...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I dunno, I've never been there. There's nothing to stop him just taking the kids there to look at the animals though, is there?


At three and one-and-a-half, they're not really questioning the origin of species yet anyway...


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> At three and one-and-a-half, they're not really questioning the origin of species yet anyway...


  Nurseries are really going downhill aren't they   I was reading the koran at that age when I was little


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

Never used it myself, but this publication sounds like it might be helpful:

Titchhiker's Guide To Bristol And The West Country


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2005)

The West Somerset Railway's fun for kids:
http://www.west-somerset-railway.co.uk/

Steam trans run from Bishops Lydeard, trains and along the Bristol Channel coast at Watchet and Blue Anchor, terminating at Minehead.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> The West Somerset Railway's fun for kids:
> http://www.west-somerset-railway.co.uk/
> 
> Steam trans run from Bishops Lydeard, trains and along the Bristol Channel coast at Watchet and Blue Anchor, terminating at Minehead.



I'm not 'into' trains as such, but I took a ride on that line _(Bishops Lydeard--->Minehead)_ one sunny day last year and it was a gorgeous little journey.  A couple of hours sitting on the beach and climbing the wooded hill/cliffs, then hopped back on the train.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I'm not 'into' trains as such, but I took a ride on that line _(Bishops Lydeard--->Minehead)_ one sunny day last year and it was a gorgeous little journey.  A couple of hours sitting on the beach and climbing the wooded hill/cliffs, then hopped back on the train.



I quite fancy doing that, actually. Did it take long to get there from Bristol? Are there any heights involved in the steam train journey?


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I quite fancy doing that, actually. Did it take long to get there from Bristol?



About two or three hours each way, I'd guess.  -I wasn't really watching the clock tbh.   

I basically went out one day with no clear destination in mind, just wanting a deliberately random journey.  So I turned up at Bristol TM and jumped on the first train that was leaving...

That took me to _(-I think)_ Taunton, and from there I hopped on a (seasonally overcrowded) bus outside the station which was taking people to Butlins at Minehead.  Halfway along that journey, the bus stopped at Bishops Lydeard and I decided to get off there and have a look around.  Then I found the train station and went from there to Minehead.  (-I actually seem to remember texting a few Urbanites [-including you, I think!] when I was on the train!)

Travelling through rural areas and having to rely on various public transport can be a complete logistical nightmare, but _luckily_ it just worked out okay for me on the day!




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> Are there any heights involved in the steam train journey?



Not that I remember... I assume the rail route runs alongside the Quantock Hills rather than goes over them.  It was all very scenic, anyway.   

_Apologies for the slight rail-related derail, Buddy Bradley!    _


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Royal Victoria park in Bath is huge and has a brilliant playground, aviary, crazy golf etc. There's a shop in Walcot street where you can make/decorate your own china  which my friends kids adore and the bell pub in the same street is a very good child friendly pub.  The city zoo in st werburghs, bristol is cool and longleat safaria park is allegedly fab but pricey...



victoria park is   i used to play there when i was a kid, it's a lot better now, the swings and stuff have improved immensely...

longleat is alright, haven't been there for years, but as a kid it was a regular trip...


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> longleat is alright, haven't been there for years, but as a kid it was a regular trip...



According to my local book of days out, a day trip to Longleat costs £18 per adult and £14 for kids aged between 3 and 14.  -Could work out rather pricey for a family day out!*  

Though in Buddy's case, I guess 2 of the kids would get in for free (-maybe all 3 if you're lucky!  ). 



*(-But hey, I guess the Marquess has got a harem of 'wifelets' to support, hasn't he...  )


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> According to my local book of days out, a day trip to Longleat costs £18 per adult and £14 for kids aged between 3 and 14.  -Could work out rather pricey for a family day out!*
> 
> Though in Buddy's case, I guess two of the kids would get in for free (-maybe all three if you're lucky!  ).
> 
> ...



blimey, that's an expensive day out, do they still do the car stickers?

"i've been to see the lions of longleat"


----------



## themole (Sep 11, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> blimey, that's an expensive day out, do they still do the car stickers?
> 
> "i've been to see the lions of longleat"


oy were is my thread


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 11, 2005)

themole said:
			
		

> oy were is my thread



Please stop de-railing this thread.

If you wish to find out where your thread has gone, you should PM a moderator.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2005)

themole said:
			
		

> oy were is my thread



i ate it with some chianti and broad beans


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i ate it with some chianti and broad beans


  He scared me  (mole person, not you Marty21!)


----------



## zed66 (Sep 11, 2005)

There's a wicked gorge just near Wookey Hole called Ebor Gorge.Think Cheddar gorge without the crap gift shops. Good circular walk with a view over the Somerset levels at the top. Find a small village called Priddy on the map, (near the big radio mast about three miles south of Chewton Mendip heading towards Wells) find a pub called the Queen Vic.Queen Vic is worth a visit in itself. Follow road south from pub and after a couple of miles it starts going downhill. About halfway down on the left is  a car park which is the start of the walk. If you miss the carpark you will hit the A370 between Wells and Cheddar at the bottom.

There's a place on the Mendips called Velvet Bottom (I didn't name it!) which is pretty cool as well...old Roman tin mines, loads of kestrels and buzzards. You'd need to check it on an os map but I'm pretty sure it's less than 2 miles from Priddy.

edit/reread thread-kids look a bit young for yomping over Mendips. Still recommend it though.Especially recommend it towards the end of September if there is any heavy rain.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> About two or three hours each way, I'd guess.  -I wasn't really watching the clock tbh.
> 
> I basically went out one day with no clear destination in mind, just wanting a deliberately random journey.  So I turned up at Bristol TM and jumped on the first train that was leaving...
> 
> ...



Yep this is all correct.. Bristol TM to Taunton takes about 40 mins.  Interestingly, my grandad used to be a station master on that line.

The rail route runs through the valley between the Quantocks and Exmoor.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 11, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yep this is all correct.. Bristol TM to Taunton takes about 40 mins.  Interestingly, my grandad used to be a station master on that line.
> 
> The rail route runs through the valley between the Quantocks and Exmoor.



Some of the (-not too brilliant) photos I took on the journey...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Halfway along that journey, the bus stopped at Bishops Lydeard and I decided to get off there and have a look around.


Bishop's L is lovely - did you see the "cursing well"? Like a wishing well but for wishing bad things happen to people.  Medieval Somerset voodoo - love it. (Nice local ice creams in the deli down the road too).


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 11, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> the "cursing well"? Like a wishing well but for wishing bad things happen to people.



*makes a mental note to pay a visit*


----------



## flimsier (Sep 11, 2005)

There's loads. I'm just bookmarking the thread for future reference.

It's a great area to visit with kids!


----------



## zed66 (Sep 11, 2005)

Once you've done the West Somerset Railway, head to Shepton Mallett, follow the signs for Frome (A361) and after about five miles on the left you will find.....the East Somerset Railway!!

http://www.eastsomersetrailway.com/

Carry on along the A361 for about another five miles and you will eventually come to a roundabout at a place called Nunny Catch, just before Frome (there is a cafe just behind the roundabout and a garage). Go straight on at this roundabout (A361 Frome) and keep your eyes posted for a cafe sign on the right about a mile after the roundabout (there is a layby and a toilet block on the right just before the entrance). This is the best greasy spoon cafe on planet earth. There are Shire horses for the kids to look at in the field next door, wicked views outside and the bloke who runs it looks like a member of the Wurzels.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 11, 2005)

Ulitmately though... Somerset is a county for adults.  Its doesn't survive on tacky tourist shite.. Like a fine wine it requires taste to appreciate.... One of England's best kept secrets. Long may the tourists continue to flock to Cornwall.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Ulitmately though... Somerset is a county for adults.  Its doesn't survive on tacky tourist shite.. Like a fine wine it requires taste to appreciate.




may i refer the poster above to Butlins Minehead (or should i say (Somerwest World) which is most certainly within the aforementiomed county of Somerset


I thang yew


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 12, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> may i refer the poster above to Butlins Minehead (or should i say (Somerwest World) which is most certainly within the aforementiomed county of Somerset
> 
> 
> I thang yew


----------



## flimsier (Sep 12, 2005)

For adults and some kids, get off the Steam railway at Dunster. A beautiful village with a lovely castle and national trust gardens, lovely picturesqu cottages and a wading river. Also a small quiet beach nearby.

I can also recommend Conygar House as an excellent B&B there. We stayed twice. Last time it was abou £27 pp, and the breakfast was superb. Biddy and Martin (proprietors) are superb hosts.


----------



## flimsier (Sep 12, 2005)

You can get a bus tour from Minehead or Dunster which goes through Exmoor in a circle. You can get off at as many stops as you like and there's always 'villagey' things going on - like Antiques Fairs or Church fetes and that. 

And some amazing pubs.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 12, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> may i refer the poster above to Butlins Minehead (or should i say (Somerwest World) which is most certainly within the aforementiomed county of Somerset
> 
> 
> I thang yew



*cough*

But Butlins hosts a fatastic range of adult music weekends 'Sounds of the Sixties'  'We Love the Seventies', 'Fantastic 80s'.

Anyway.. the explanation for that hideous Butlins, is that apparently Butlins pumped aload of money into the area.  This can be the only explanation for planning permission being granted.

<legs it>


----------



## Isambard (Sep 12, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Medieval Somerset voodoo - love it.



It is still around.

You have to combine pay-for stuff with free stuff or it can get really dear.
There are some really nice walks in the area through wildlife conservation zones and the like. If that's your thing I can ask my mum for some specific places.

If the weather is OK, go and do a "bucket and spade" day on the golden sands of Burnham-on Sea, head there on the bus maybe so you can nip in the "Clarence" on the seafront for their real ales.  

Much as we hate First etc etc Flimsier is right on getting buses etc. There's day passes for somrthing like £6 after 9AM for a HUGE chunk of the South West and there's a CAMRA / County Council leaflet you can probably get at Tourist Info Offices that has decent pubs on bus routes.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 12, 2005)

You could take the steam train from outside the Industrial Museum to the SS Great Britain, and return by ferry - I think that would be good for the little ones. 

There's also a miniature steam railway at Ashton Court, and a steam train runs at Bitton.

See link below for more details.

http://www.venue.co.uk/dayso/dayso_trains.html


----------



## Belushi (Sep 12, 2005)

We used to go for lovely holidays in Somerset when I was a kid, its still my favourite county of England. 

Off the top of my head some of the places we'd visit would be, Cheddar Gorge, Wookie Hole (better caves than Cheddar), Bristol Zoo and the Ice Rink, Bath, The American Museum (nr Bath I think), Minehead, Watchet, Wells, Bradford-Upon-Avon, Longleat.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 13, 2005)

Only just seen this thread Buddy!

When are you down and whereabouts will you be?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 14, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Only just seen this thread Buddy!
> 
> When are you down and whereabouts will you be?


Sorry dude, meant to PM you but I've been flat out - check PMs now.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The American Museum (nr Bath I think)



yep, it's near bath, claverton down, up by the university


----------

